# MC Cable & Staples



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sure. I do it all the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*330.30 Securing and Supporting. (A) General. *Type MC cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties, straps, hangers, or similar fittings or other approved means designed and installed so as not to damage the cable.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why not. Unless you want to make sure the AC is grounded to the wood framing


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> *330.30 Securing and Supporting. (A) General. *Type MC cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties, straps, hangers, or similar fittings or other approved means designed and installed so as not to damage the cable.


I just didn't know if the same staple as used on NM would be allowed.
Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A staple is a staple is a staple.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> A staple is a staple is a staple.


True, but I've heard some say inspectors fussed about staples used in staple guns not being approved/listed for NM cable. I didn't know if they wanted a certain staple for MC. 
I'll just hammer away then!:thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The convental NM staple will work on MC cable but just watch the sizing of NM staples I have to eyeball it from time to time to see which one I can use either 12-2 or 10-2 NM verison but for larger one I use the SE/large NM staples so it will varies a bit but for NEC codewise just staple along the way.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> A staple is a staple is a staple.


Unless it is a listed staple and in that case 110.3(B) says we have follow the labeling 

Stupid yes but within an inspectors authority.


----------



## Quick Slash (Jan 20, 2021)

A Little Short said:


> Is it permissible to secure MC cable with NM staples?


Nope !! Staples used on MC cable MUST be UL listed for MC cable !!


----------



## Quick Slash (Jan 20, 2021)

frenchelectrican said:


> The convental NM staple will work on MC cable but just watch the sizing of NM staples I have to eyeball it from time to time to see which one I can use either 12-2 or 10-2 NM verison but for larger one I use the SE/large NM staples so it will varies a bit but for NEC codewise just staple along the way.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


That is a violation of the NEC , unless that staple is UL listed for MC cables !


----------



## Quick Slash (Jan 20, 2021)

user4818 said:


> Sure. I do it all the time.


Then you violate the NEC all the time . . . . .


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Another thread back from the dead


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Quick Slash said:


> Then you violate the NEC all the time . . . . .


You should really read the dates on these posts.

Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. It's required. 

I have provided a link below to assist with this.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

